# The freshman PGs



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

There's a decent number to choose from. There are a few nice true point guards, and some nice scorers too. My personal favorite is Augustin..but I'm not sure if he's the best to this point. He has the penetrate and kick game to a t, but he's not the all around playmaker a Conley or Lawson is. I think Reynolds has the potential to jump up with the best of the guards next year if he can become more unselfish and efficient, and Collins has to become more consistent as well.

Here are my rankings:

Crittenton
Conley
Lawson
Augustin
Collins
Reynolds


Admittedly I didn't start following things until near tournament time, so...


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i'd say
Crittenton
Conley
Augustin
Reynolds
Lawson
Collins

Willie Kemp sucks
Donald Sloan(Texas AM) is a sleeper there are probably more but those are the first i thought of...Collins could rise up this list if he gets more playin time.. he obviously won't come out this year, so he has a lot of time to turn himself into a possible lottery pick cuz i have seen flashes of that sort of talent from him


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

nvm, delete


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'd put Conley at the top right now, and then there's major separation between him and the rest. And they're all in a pack, none of the rest have really distinguished themselves from the others this year.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Crittendon is one of the most erratic players I've ever seen.He can be very good or just god awful.I really don't understand why some people rate him so highly.Right now I just don't think he understands how to run a team and that's the first thing I want in a point.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tywon goes on top of that list for me. Breakneck speed, can get into the lane whenever he wants and is an excellent passer. He also doesnt get credit for his jumper, the guy is pretty unstoppable


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i'd say Conley is definatly the best college player out of the pack but Crittenton is the best NBA prospect

as far as Lawson... his jump shot is not all that impressive, and his passing while is solid not anythin special...
i dunno i'm just no too impressed with the guy overall... it all can change these guys are still freshmen and most of them are probably gonna stay for another year at least..


----------



## E-MO_416 (Oct 17, 2006)

If you are talking about who the best point guard prospect out of the freshman is then I would go with Crittenton, and its not close.

6'5 blazing speed and leads the Acc in assists(avg 15ppg also).


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> Tywon goes on top of that list for me. Breakneck speed, can get into the lane whenever he wants and is an excellent passer. He also doesnt get credit for his jumper, the guy is pretty unstoppable


You're describing Conley. Lawson is the equal or inferior of Conley in all of those categories.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think I might puke on the next person who mentions Lawson and Phil Ford in the same sentence....Unless it's me.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Ty needs more time, he's got a ton of potential and a solid frame. Very strong. Height will be a problem, I can't see him being anything over 6'. That'll scare some teams off. With his speed and body size though, I'd definitely select him if my team needed a point. He'll stay at UNC for another year, he needs to get more time on the court. He really came on later in the season after he settled. Ty is underrated around here.

The reason people are so high on Crittenton is because of his physical gifts. He's tall, extremely athletic and quick. Every GM wants a project like Crittenton. His pg skills need improving, he's been erratic all season. The UNLV game was shocking, he over dribbled the ball and didn't create any opportunities for his teammates through driving and kicking. I think he'll probably come out because of the lack of PGs in the draft. He's not ready, but he definitely has the potential to turn into a good NBA player.

The problem with Conley is this. He has the best freshman center in years down on the block, yet Oden doesn't get nearly enough touches. As the point guard, and after playing with Oden for so long, you'd think he'd be feeding the big man all day. That's the only thing which worries me about Conley. He also needs to develop that outside shot of his. I don't know if he has the consistent range for the NBA 3 yet.

The freshman class of PGs is very good.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> The problem with Conley is this. He has the best freshman center in years down on the block, yet Oden doesn't get nearly enough touches. As the point guard, and after playing with Oden for so long, you'd think he'd be feeding the big man all day. That's the only thing which worries me about Conley. He also needs to develop that outside shot of his. I don't know if he has the consistent range for the NBA 3 yet.


I don't think that's really on Conley though. I think Conley is the only guy on that team who has any idea how to use Oden and for the most part he does a good job of getting the big fella the ball. It's more the fault of Jamar Butler and Ron Lewis (and Daequon Cook) who are jacking shots. I have not once this year felt that Conley took a bad shot. I don't see why it's the point guard's fault if his teammates shoot 3's everytime they touch the ball. He can't feed Oden every time, sometimes it makes more sense to switch it and then drop it in the post, but every time he starts it, Lewis or Butler take a bad shot. Just looked and Lewis and Butler combine for almost 10 threes per game. Add Cook and it goes to 13. Conley takes less than 2.

I agree that he doesn't have consistent NBA three point range. My rationalization of this is that he had no confidence in his NCAA three point range at the beginning of the year, but started to take more shots as the year continued. On first look the stats don't conclusively back this up, but that was my take. Conley would get good looks early in the year and pass them up, but he doesn't do that now. And I feel like he'll make the shots he takes. I think he can develop the NBA range by the first 10 or 20 games of his career if he puts up hundreds of shots every day after his college season is over.

I would consider him with a high lottery pick if I felt my team was one point guard away from contending. I'm talking over Wright, McRoberts, and the guys in that range.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> I don't think that's really on Conley though. I think Conley is the only guy on that team who has any idea how to use Oden and for the most part he does a good job of getting the big fella the ball. It's more the fault of Jamar Butler and Ron Lewis (and Daequon Cook) who are jacking shots. I have not once this year felt that Conley took a bad shot. I don't see why it's the point guard's fault if his teammates shoot 3's everytime they touch the ball. He can't feed Oden every time, sometimes it makes more sense to switch it and then drop it in the post, but every time he starts it, Lewis or Butler take a bad shot. Just looked and Lewis and Butler combine for almost 10 threes per game. Add Cook and it goes to 13. Conley takes less than 2.
> 
> I agree that he doesn't have consistent NBA three point range. My rationalization of this is that he had no confidence in his NCAA three point range at the beginning of the year, but started to take more shots as the year continued. On first look the stats don't conclusively back this up, but that was my take. Conley would get good looks early in the year and pass them up, but he doesn't do that now. And I feel like he'll make the shots he takes. I think he can develop the NBA range by the first 10 or 20 games of his career if he puts up hundreds of shots every day after his college season is over.
> 
> *I would consider him with a high lottery pick if I felt my team was one point guard away from contending. I'm talking over Wright, McRoberts, and the guys in that range*.


Come on Nimreitz. I like your posts, but Conley is not that good. No one would take him over Wright.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> The problem with Conley is this. He has the best freshman center in years down on the block, yet Oden doesn't get nearly enough touches. As the point guard, and after playing with Oden for so long, you'd think he'd be feeding the big man all day. That's the only thing which worries me about Conley. He also needs to develop that outside shot of his. I don't know if he has the consistent range for the NBA 3 yet.
> 
> The freshman class of PGs is very good.


I agree and disagree with this. The reason why you can't evaluate Conley is because he plays with Greg Oden and has for his entire HS career. He was not going to school without Greg Oden and I really think it's because while decent, he's not great. This is another reason why Oden needs to go pro, because I want to be able to evaluate Conley without him. I think he will not live up to the expectations.

I also think this Freshman class is not as good as it's cracked up to be. Other than Crittenton, the rest of these guards are going to have to improve dramatically to be NBA caliber PG's (meaning starters). Lawson is a very small guard, and while fast, he'll be like a Rondo in the fact that you force him to shoot from the NBA 3 and then he's worthless. 

Reynolds is a gunner (as Coatesvillain mentioned to me) and watching him reminds me of Chris Thomas from Notre Dame. That's not a good thing either.

Augustin has decision making issues, but he reminds me of Jameer Nelson the way he plays, again not a good thing.

The only one other than Crittenton who has given me some hope, is Sherron Collins because he is fearless and he attacks, but also can make the perimeter shot, while having sound decisions. He is already a better player than Russell Robinson and Mario Chalmers, but the only reason he doesn't start is because the other two would ***** about it. The one caveat with Collins is this, he's so small and he's either the next Kyle Lowry (which is a good thing) or he's the next El-Amin. 

Next year, the real Point Guards come to college, in Derrick Rose, Jerryd Bayless, Chris Wright and OJ Mayo. 

One PG that no one talks about, although he is pretty good is Eugene Harvey. Seton Hall struggled, but he played very well and he's going to be a better PG than a lot of the guys mentioned already.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> Come on Nimreitz. I like your posts, but Conley is not that good. No one would take him over Wright.


Best player available doesn't usually count after the first few picks.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

the best freshman PG in the NCAA at the moment is D.J.Augustin followed by mike conley.Lawson is highly overrated and always will be because of his height....teams get enamoured with leggy pg`s thinking there the next coming of magic johnson and are always disappointed.


----------



## Doomsday Device (May 23, 2006)

www.starbury.com said:


> the best freshman PG in the NCAA at the moment is D.J.Augustin followed by mike conley.Lawson is highly overrated and always will be because of his height....teams get enamoured with leggy pg`s thinking there the next coming of magic johnson and are always disappointed.


I'm assuming since you mentioned Magic that "leggy" means tall. If that's the case you should probably watch some UNC games because Lawson's only 5'11".

Edit: I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. You might have meant to write Crittenton instead.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

www.starbury.com said:


> the best freshman PG in the NCAA at the moment is D.J.Augustin followed by mike conley.Lawson is highly overrated and always will be because of his height....teams get enamoured with leggy pg`s thinking there the next coming of magic johnson and are always disappointed.


I dont even think you have watched Lawson from that description. DJ Augustin isnt even in his league.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Lawson and Augustin are not even close to being in the same class, let alone Augustin being better. Lawson is so much better and it isnt hard to see.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> Come on Nimreitz. I like your posts, but Conley is not that good. No one would take him over Wright.


I've thought it over and I am completely willing to go out on a limb on Conley right now. I think he's the better pick than Acie Law, who is the top point on most mock drafts right now. I would take him as the first GUARD in this upcoming draft. I consider Corey Brewer a Small Forward, but he's the only one I rate above Conley right now.

Oh, and by the way Conley scored 11 of the Buckeyes' 16 OT points. After Oden went out. Questionable offense what?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You guys think Augustin is really that outclassed here? Do you think he's an NBA player?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I love Lawson because of the way he penetrates and keeps his dribble alive to improve passing angles.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Size is the only thing that concerns me about Conley. Hopefully he got all the incredible hops and athletiticm of his father


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i think augustin gets a bad rap about over dribbling the ball. but no one else on the texas squad has shown the ability to create off the dribble or be a good enough ball handler to prevent the turnover.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> I love Lawson because of the way he penetrates and keeps his dribble alive to improve passing angles.


Exactly. I hope everyone was watching the UNC game tonight. Lawson was very poised, mature, and impossible to stop. Blew past MSU a few times, something Crittenton could not do with any success against UNLV. That 3 was what turned the game too. Very impressive showing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

These guys are decent, but they still have so many question marks. I just don't see it like I saw it with Felton, Deron and Paul.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

HKF said:


> These guys are decent, but they still have so many question marks. I just don't see it like I saw it with Felton, Deron and Paul.


Different class of PGs. The 05 draft will be very hard to repeat. It's even harder to stay in college for as long as Felton, Deron and Paul did and still be considered a top PG. Jr., Jr., So.. Most point guards have been ripped apart by their Junior year if they're not of the highest quality. Duhon is a great example, as the years passed his stock plummeted. But when he was a freshman, he was highly touted. People were high on Chris Thomas early in his career. Then he stayed a few extra years at ND, and fell off the map.

Most of these guys will probably be ripped apart too, their flaws exposed. However it's still an impressive bunch. Some will fall off the map, a few won't improve. There is promise though. Potential to be a good class of PGs.


----------



## E-MO_416 (Oct 17, 2006)

The thing with Crittenton is he and Young are the only threats on Gtech. Conley and Augistin play alongside two of the most dominant forces in college ball, they also have players like Lewis, Butler, Abrams, and Mason that can take over the ball handling duties. Lawson plays with the most talented team in the Nation. 
Crittenton plays with no other ball handler, NO ONE. Young is the second best ball handler on that squad and he is a SF. Tech lost Clinch early this year he would have bben that guy. Therefore teams trap him, pressure him, and do all they can to stop him. This leads to him making mistakes, bieng inconsistent, and having those "freshman moments". He has to do so much more for his team when you compare him to other freshman point guards.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

E-MO_416 said:


> The thing with Crittenton is he and Young are the only threats on Gtech. Conley and Augistin play alongside two of the most dominant forces in college ball, they also have players like Lewis, Butler, Abrams, and Mason that can take over the ball handling duties. Lawson plays with the most talented team in the Nation.
> Crittenton plays with no other ball handler, NO ONE. Young is the second best ball handler on that squad and he is a SF. Tech lost Clinch early this year he would have bben that guy. Therefore teams trap him, pressure him, and do all they can to stop him. This leads to him making mistakes, bieng inconsistent, and having those "freshman moments". He has to do so much more for his team when you compare him to other freshman point guards.


In other words he isn't that great a point guard,because if he was there wouldn't be much need for these excuses for why he can't handle the same things that have been done to point guards since before John Wooden laced up his sneaks at Purdue.

At this point all Crittendon has going for him is potential.He's got physical tools,but there's no evidence that he knows how to use them.I want a point guard that knows how to play point guard personally.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Diable said:


> I want a point guard that knows how to play point guard personally.


Perhaps you should define what you believe the role of a PG is. I have a feeling I know what you want from reading your posts, but I feel most posters probably won't. The PG position has really evolved. At one end you have Steve Nash and Jason Kidd, at the other you have Gilbert Arenas and Smush Parker. Conventional PGs are not common anymore. So to say you "want a point guard that knows how to play point guard" is a very broad statement. A point guard can entail a pass-first guard, or a scorer. Both are point guards, but there roles are different because of the team set up/coaching style.

I figure you're saying you want a point guard who can run an offense instead of looking for his own all the time. A lot of PGs in the NBA really can't run an offense effectively.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I want a point guard who is pass first, but can not knock open perimeter shots, plus have the ability to get to the rim. It's not hard to be unselfish and get others involved and still get your points in the flow of the game. Crittenton for example had the ability to blow by UNLV defenders the entire game, but he was dancing around the perimeter. I still blame this on Hewitt.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

HKF said:


> Crittenton for example had the ability to blow by UNLV defenders the entire game, but he was dancing around the perimeter. I still blame this on Hewitt.


There was no killer instinct in Crittenton. I still can't believe he got the 5 second call for no advancement. Unbelievable that he was backing off instead of blowing by. That was a real sign. Hewitt has two of the most physically gifted players in the NCAA, and he can't design a play to take the ball to the hoop and either put a shot up or kick it for a 3? He doesn't even need to design a play, he just needs to give the instructions. And since this wasn't part of the game plan, there should have been a whole lot of ball movement. But there was none. Hewitt had Crittenton dribbling around outside the perimeter while the others tried to get open. Why not try and draw defenders out through ball movement to create openings? Or drive so the defense collapses? I didn't understand GTs game plan at all.

The opposite can be said about Lawson from the UNC-MSU game. He took it to them when the game was being decided. I was impressed with Lawson.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Lawson is very aggressive. In fact, he's way too aggressive at times, but I'm really not sure how much of that is him and how much of that is Roy Williams.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Lawson is very aggressive. In fact, he's way too aggressive at times, but I'm really not sure how much of that is him and how much of that is Roy Williams.


What do you mean by aggressive Nimreitz? As in he pushes the ball too frequently and is out of control? He seems as under control as you can be at that speed. I'm sure as time passes and his game develops he'll develop a sense for when to push it. It's not exactly something I'd complain about though. Far too many PGs just walk the ball up the court every time. Lawson is a fastbreak waiting to happen, whether it's a miss or a make. I also think it's partly to do with Roy's plan, he's taking advantage of Lawson's speed.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Ty Lawson just reminds of TJ Ford with a better jumpshot. Big PGs are so 1990's. I think it is a disadvantage IMO because unless they are super elite (J Kidd) teams are going to be able to disrupt your offense with their best perimeter defender that usually is guarding SG and SFs. JC does not look the part of an elite PG, heck, I haven't ever seen him competently run his team. I think he is a Jamaal Crawford II. He might be a decent NBAer but I sure would not put the keys to the team in his hands.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> What do you mean by aggressive Nimreitz? As in he pushes the ball too frequently and is out of control? He seems as under control as you can be at that speed. I'm sure as time passes and his game develops he'll develop a sense for when to push it. It's not exactly something I'd complain about though. Far too many PGs just walk the ball up the court every time. Lawson is a fastbreak waiting to happen, whether it's a miss or a make. I also think it's partly to do with Roy's plan, he's taking advantage of Lawson's speed.


Yeah, I have a small problem with the philosophy of pushing the ball all the time. I don't want someone like Lawson walking it up the court every time and never breaking, but sometimes it makes sense to pull it out and reset. I feel that at times Lawson just starts running without knowing what he's going to do and can get out of control pretty frequently. He hits the bottom of the rim quite a bit. I want him pushing the ball a lot, but I think he could be a little smarter about it.

He's a freshman though and playing for a coach that ALWAYS likes to run no matter who the point guard is. One concern for the future is that Roy's preference for that might not give Lawson enough experience running a half court offense, so he could take a year to develop that in the NBA.

No major concerns about him though, he's a good player. Needs to develop an outside game too, but he can be successful without it because he is so explosive, like a TJ Ford.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tajuan Porter deserves some mention. I know with Brooks its hard to differentiate who is the point, but when Brooks is out, he takes over that responsibility. Probably the best shooter out of all the freshmen point guards.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tajuan Porter is 5'7. What is with you and these little guards?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Porter is a great shooter, but he is not a good point guard and can shoot Oregon out of any game in the blink of an eye. With that said, there might not be a more electrifying, small scoring guard in the nation.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> Tajuan Porter is 5'7. What is with you and these little guards?


Lol I like the underdogs.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

I think Crittenton will end up being a Larry Hughes type player at the NBA level, a SG who can play PG when needed (or pair up with a dominant ball handling wing as a quasi-PG). He just looks so much more comfortable when he's hunting his own shot and not trying to run the offense. When he's cut loose to just score though, he's an absolutely deadly weapon, he's so quick and has great size and an above average shot. Very difficult to stop.

Even if he stays at GT for one more season, I think you'll see him off the ball a lot more and of the two incoming PG's for GT on the court at the same time.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

What do you think the possibility of Conley going pro and Oden staying is?

I mean they are best friends in all. All-American teammates at Lawrence North in Indianapolis, Indiana and now teammates at Ohio State, money can tear apart friends. just anxious to see what happens.

I see some people have Conley as the best pg in the nation. he's really talented. some people are comparing him to isaiah thomas, chris paul, and steve francis. it'll interesting to see who the better pro is, Oden or Conley. i think it would be immidiate success if a lottery team got both of them somehow by trading. say boston for instance or memphis.

add oden up top with Pau, Rudy Gay, Mike Miller, and Conley thats pretty solid.

or Oden, Jefferson, Green, Pierce, Conley not as good...but still decent.

boston needs to upgrade the 2 or 3. which ever one pierce isnt playing next year.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Conley's stock is shooting through the roof with the tournament so far. He's having a Bibby like freshman run so far (or at least as good as Williams had last year)


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

TheTruth34 said:


> What do you think the possibility of Conley going pro and Oden staying is?
> 
> I mean they are best friends in all. All-American teammates at Lawrence North in Indianapolis, Indiana and now teammates at Ohio State, money can tear apart friends. just anxious to see what happens.
> 
> ...


So somehow these teams are going to draft Conley without giving up anything significant in a trade for another 1st round pick? Fat chance.

As for Conley leaving and Oden not, I'd say there is no chance.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TheTruth34 said:


> What do you think the possibility of Conley going pro and Oden staying is?
> 
> I mean they are best friends in all. All-American teammates at Lawrence North in Indianapolis, Indiana and now teammates at Ohio State, money can tear apart friends. just anxious to see what happens.
> 
> ...


Probably no chance at Oden staying and Conley leaving, I think they are both gone. The only thing that could keep Oden around is to stay with Conley and help out his stock, Conley could be a top 10 pick now, so I don't see either staying.

About some team ending up with both, it has been something that I've been running through my head. I think it might even be worth trading a major piece. Like the Bucks trading Mo Williams to land Conley after drafting Oden. Something like that. Or Bogut. I think that would totally ease the learning curve for both of them and in a couple years they could be completely dominant. Plus, it's major national publicity for a franchise. I would absolutely look into it if I was a GM and had a shot at drafting Oden.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> I would consider him with a high lottery pick if I felt my team was one point guard away from contending. I'm talking over Wright, McRoberts, and the guys in that range.


I don't like to toot my own horn (that's a lie), but man was I prophetic here. Before OSU played a meaningful Tournament game, and before there was any Conley talk. HIGH LOTTERY, that's where he's headed. Clearly the cream of the point guard crop right now (I said that even earlier in this thread). Mike Conley is completely legit and I just want you to remember who said this before anyone in print.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You are going to be shocked Nimreitz. How many teams have a glaring need for another scoring pg?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> I don't like to toot my own horn (that's a lie), but man was I prophetic here. Before OSU played a meaningful Tournament game, and before there was any Conley talk. HIGH LOTTERY, that's where he's headed. Clearly the cream of the point guard crop right now (I said that even earlier in this thread). Mike Conley is completely legit and I just want you to remember who said this before anyone in print.


Go ahead and toot everyone else in here does.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Conley might get picked high,but it will be a reach and it will have more to do with the sparcity of quality NBA points than it will with COnley himself.Talentwise he's probably like the 20th pick at best,but may well be taken higher because there are basically 20 to 25 teams that need help at the point.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I'd take Acie Law before any other point guard. Acie Law is almost a Marcus Williams clone and Marcus was selected 22nd. Conley I see more in a Daniel Gibson mode, and look where he was drafted or how well he is adjusting to the game. Just my own lil opinion anyways.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> You are going to be shocked Nimreitz. How many teams have a glaring need for another scoring pg?


Conley isn't a scoring point HB.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Conley isn't a scoring point HB.


What do you think he is?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

HB said:


> I'd take Acie Law before any other point guard. Acie Law is almost a Marcus Williams clone and Marcus was selected 22nd. Conley I see more in a Daniel Gibson mode, and look where he was drafted or how well he is adjusting to the game. Just my own lil opinion anyways.


What!? Conley plays nothing at all like Gibson. Gibson is a jumpshooter who rarely penetrates although he is quick. Conley plays the exact opposite way driving to the basket first and foremost.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

He's tied for #5 in the country in assists per game despite playing fewer minutes than all of those guys ahead of him. His assist to turnover ratio is right at 3/1, which is by far superior to all of his contemporaries. He has averaged just 11 points per game this season because he is just taking 7 shots per game. That compares to 14 for Jared Jordan, 8.5 for Shakur, 9 for Augustin, and 11 for Maynor. Other guys compared to him with fewer assists like Collison, Lawson, and Crittenton take 9, 7, and 11 shots per game respectively. None of them have anywhere near the assist to turnover ratio Conley has. Maynor is the only one who compares in that regard and he plays in the CAA.

Conley has been stepping up his scoring in the Tournament because his team needs that from him and doing what is needed is what leaders do. Conley is already the leader of that team, which is incredible considering who else is on that team. He has some flaws to his game, but without a doubt Mike Conley Jr. is a pass first point guard who can get into the lane whenever he wants. He can't fill it up like Chris Paul, but that comparison isn't terrible. If he ever develops a shot we're talking a Paul or even Isiah Thomas level of player.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> What!? Conley plays nothing at all like Gibson. Gibson is a jumpshooter who rarely penetrates although he is quick. Conley plays the exact opposite way driving to the basket first and foremost.


Gibson at Texas


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

No way man, Gibson was considered a lottery pick after his freshman year because of the talent he showed. He fell to the second round because he couldn't lead a team and pass the ball. Conley is absolutely demonstrating that he can lead a team, and there is no question about him being a pass first point.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Gibson's problem at Texas was that he didnt give up the ball enough. He isolated himself in the Texas offense and didnt use his biggest weapon (LaMarcus) anywhere near the way Conley uses Oden.

Conley is what you look for in a true point guard. Conley isnt a scoring PG, but he can get to the hoop with ease. I dont see the Gibson comparison at all. I also dont like Acie Law, in fact I would take a handful of PGs over him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Conley may be a decent passer, but kicking out to shooting is not a staple of great passing. Being able to actual feed a big man is a staple of good passing. He is terrible at feeding the post.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

No he's not. The other guys on the court are.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> No he's not. The other guys on the court are.


Disagree. He rarely feeds the post whether you like him or not, doesn't change the fact that it is reality.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Conley and Lawson have really impressed in the tournament, especially Mike. Ty has ridiculous speed and is really fun to watch. I think both are 1st rounders this year but would like to see them return. It seems like both will.

Augustine is as steady as it gets, but I think his height is really a detriment. It seemed like he had 3 or 4 game-tying or leading shot attempts absolutely packed in games toward the end of the season. He has nice pro potential also but definitely a guy that could use another year or two.

Crittenton, and Thaddeus for that matter, looked absolutely terrible in the loss to UNLV. He has more upside than any of these guys and also needs polish more than any of them.

How about Lawson's speed, DJ's head, and Javaris' height in one package...would that be Derrick Rose?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't think there will ever be a player over 6-1 with Lawson's speed. There are only a handful of guys in the NBA that can move like that. And it's not just his speed either, he accelerates so quick. He's at, or close, to Iverson's level.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Do you watch Leandro Barbosa? Lawson's speed doesn't matter because he doesn't have a consistent jumpshot. All you do is sag off him and watch him shoot brick after brick after brick.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I seen that someone mentioned Tajuan Porter from Oregon as one of the best freshman PG's. Although he isn't a PG he is a better scorer than any of the Guards you have mentioned. He is the 2nd best freshman scorer in the country behind Durant. You would be crazy to think there isn't a place for him in the NBA. If Earl Boykins can play a combo guard in the NBA at 5'5", Tajuan Porter can play a combo guard in the League at 5'7". I honestly think when his shot is on I would take him over any freshman guard except for Mike Conley. He doesn't deserved to be mentioned with the best PG's but he does however deserve to be mentioned with the best freshman guards in the country.


----------

